# Meyer plow springs cant tighten?



## MSplowing (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a meyer plow the EZ Mount classic style its 7'6''. With the eyebolt springs all the way tightend up the springs arent tightening? Is there some kind of stop that should be down there by the sector and the moldboard to push the top of the plow out so it can tighten? I've looked at it and cant see where one would have been. All help would be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

The stops that the blade sits on are probably bent, and the pivot pins worn. The blade rides up over the stops, then the top of the blade is sits back too far. Typical Meyers...


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Yeah the plow may be done. It's bent to the point where you can't adjust the springs anymore. I have had a few that reached that point.


----------



## MSplowing (Dec 2, 2010)

And what exactly are the stops? and where are they located? I just replaced the pivot pins within the recent 65 hours of use do they wear that quick normally?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

cubicinches;1134622 said:


> The stops that the blade sits on are probably bent, and the pivot pins worn. The blade rides up over the stops, then the top of the blade is sits back too far. Typical Meyers...


Don't forget not all of them had separate stops beside the horizontal angle iron on the rear of the moldboard contacting the front side of the sector which is the primary "stop". Those that also had the extra two vertical stop plates behind the pivot tubes on the sector were only intended as an auxiliary...which doesn't work either. 

If there's no extra stops plates on it where I mentioned then the moldboard is bend back, basically removing some of it's curl...which is very very common with guys that go to all the work of replacing the pins and tubes to fix it only to discover it doesn't and don't realize what the actual issue is...which is the moldboard has lost it's curl. Only fix for it is to add either new or longer stops or replace the moldboard to lose that laid back trip edge look.


----------



## 8CATFISH (Nov 23, 2010)

I am haveing same issue with my meyer I am still plowing with it and seems to work fine but do you have any pics or something of what the stop should look like


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)

Weld steel plate on top of old and raise stop hieght to get back to so to speak stock . Need to do that to one of mine


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Stop location...one per side.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I seen a Meyer plow today that they must of had the same problem. It was old and beat up / rust holes. They drilled holes further out from the normal holes. The springs were like at a 45 degree angle. I beat it's a real treat when (if it will) trip and snap back.


----------



## MSplowing (Dec 2, 2010)

B&B thanks for the picture i actually wasnt sure where the stops were. Not knowing where the stops were i just took the springs off lowered the moldboard and welded a piece of all thread on to the back of the sector therefore it pushes the top of the moldboard back out at the top. After doing so i can tighten springs again havent had the chance to use it yet. I'm pretty sure it ought to hold up that way? any thoughts or opinions on the way i done mine


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

All thread wasn't really the best choice for longevity (it's soft), a piece of flat stock would have been the better approach but as long as it works for now you can always change the material later on after the seasons over.


----------



## 8CATFISH (Nov 23, 2010)

what is the tab in the center that the king pin goes through and sits ontop of the top nose piece of a frame is this another stop or ???? I think mine was welded to something at some point but isnt anymore the other stops seem ok i dont know maybe they are worn?? but not bent.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

8CATFISH;1148861 said:


> what is the tab in the center that the king pin goes through and sits ontop of the top nose piece of a frame is this another stop or ????


It's the extra sector support. Provides more surface area and strength for the pivot bolt. Some of the older units didn't even have one. But they should have as pivot hole wear is such a problem even with it. Yours was probably repaired at one point already, thus the welding work you see.


----------



## 8CATFISH (Nov 23, 2010)

so it has nothing to do with the plow laying back to far? the only thing that stops the plow from laying back is those two stops?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

8CATFISH;1149045 said:


> so it has nothing to do with the plow laying back to far?


 No it has no impact on the moldboard angle, that stems from the things I mentioned previously.



8CATFISH;1149045 said:


> the only thing that stops the plow from laying back is those two stops?


Those plus the horizontal angle iron (that the front of the sector is constructed from) remaining tight against the back of the moldboard structure. It's when the moldboard gets dented forward (from repeated sector contact) that the side stops need to be lengthened. Since you can't just fix the moldboard.


----------



## 8CATFISH (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks I will weld some flat stock on tomarrow to lengthen the stops to get the angle I am looking for the top edge should be slightly forward of the cutting edge is what I am understanding and at that point i will have those springs tight again. thanks again b&b


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Use the brackets for the shoes to judge a good moldboard pitch. Adjust it until they're close to vertical and you're good to go.


----------



## 8CATFISH (Nov 23, 2010)

ok just reporting what i did and how it affected the plow angle. First thing is the sleeves the pins slide into on the sector were in bad shape one was split down the middle and the other was loose weld just broke and since i had to cut the stops out with a torch to properly weld the new sleeves in I made new stops. that is the only spot I made a mistake when i made the new stops i cut a piece of 3/8 flat stock to the orginal demensions 3 1/2 by 2 1/2 tall I should have made them 3 1/2 by 3. The front side of the sector was bent back a bit I did not relize this till I had cut and welded in the pieces. anyway after reassembleing everything the plow sits alot better my spring tighten up about halfway on adjusting eyebolts and the angle is correct I did use the shoe brackets to judge the angle and that worked very well thanks again b&b


----------

